# So I'm Pretty Sure I Figured out How Celeste's Zodiac DIYs work (and how to get whatever Zodiac fragments you want with a little TT)



## mkyoshi7 (May 22, 2020)

Hi all! I posted two other threads related to this one. Here's the conclusion to the trilogy.

This is all based on my experimental data.

It seems that the game will check whether or not you've received a Zodiac DIY in the current Zodiac period you are in. If you have already gotten a Zodiac DIY from Celeste, no matter which one, you will be unable to obtain another one until your Zodiac month changes. For example, I got Libra Scale on an island at the beginning of Taurus month on my island. This prevented me from obtaining the Taurus bathtub DIY until I switched my zodiac month (I ended up just making a new character for this and just talking to Celeste on my own island during Taurus). I ended up receiving every regular Celeste DIY before the end of Taurus.

To get out of this, you either need to wait until the end of the Zodiac month, or TT to 4:59AM in another Zodiac month for the game to essentially update the Zodiac period you are in when the game updates.

Also, the way that Zodiac fragments work is that they are based on YOUR island's current Zodiac month, so if your island is in Scorpio and you visit a meteor shower on an island in Aquarius , you will obtain Scorpio fragments the next day. Because of this, it is extremely easy to obtain Zodiac fragments of different months; all you need to do is TT to the Zodiac month of which fragments you want, and you'll get that type of fragment the next day.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask below.

I also made a flow chart to describe what Celeste will give you.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 22, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Hi all! I posted two other threads related to this one. Here's the conclusion to the trilogy.
> 
> This is all based on my experimental data.
> 
> ...


So you wouldn't recommend visiting someone who is time travelling with Celeste?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> So you wouldn't recommend visiting someone who is time travelling with Celeste?



If you, yourself, don't time travel at all, then as long as you get the Zodiac DIY for the month you are currently in, the month the of island you are visiting is in won't matter. You won't get the Zodiac from their island and will just get a regular one instead. If you end up going to a different Zodiac month and getting the DIY from there before getting your Zodiac DIY, you will basically be locked out of getting the DIY from the month you are currently in, which is what happened to me.


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

I'm scratching my head rn bc:

- Got Aries rocking chair in March on a friend's island but got disconnect and didnt keep
- Got Taurus bathtub when it still was april and aries
- Got Gemini Closet when it was april and aries.
- Got Aries rocking chair when it was april but taurus

Also all of them was in someone's island.

I think the fact I got two recipes during aries was bc I TT'd to get a villager to move out. Did you notice if you TT forwards then back, you kind of reset? Sadly I can't test it now we are in gemini.


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 22, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> I'm scratching my head rn bc:
> 
> - Got Aries rocking chair in March on a friend's island but got disconnect and didnt keep
> - Got Taurus bathtub when it still was april and aries
> ...



Exactly. When you TTed out a villager, you must have crossed into Taurus and back into Aries. This most likely would have reset because the game would have considered you to be in a new Aries month. I haven’t explicitly tested TTing out and then back into a month without collecting a diy in between, but I imagine it will work the exact same. I’ll test it tomorrow if I have the chance, because I actually only have 5 Zodiacs left so it might be hard to find a compatible island on turnip exchange lol.


----------



## Mu~ (May 22, 2020)

Never got the taurus DIY from her  this month I only got the starry wallpaper.


----------



## AmyK (May 22, 2020)

I'm not sure, but I think it was like that in New Leaf as well. Regardless of that, I'm a bit annoyed because I visited a friend yesterday without realizing they were in July (and therefore having a different zodiac period) and got the Cancer table recipe from Celeste. If I read the post right, that means I can only hope for her to show up on my island and get the Gemini closet with my second character. Still kind of a bummer because I don't like the thought of having my in-game tables messed up.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 22, 2020)

This is so complicated honestly. I messed my calendar by tt-ing out villagers so I have no idea whats happening in game. lol Good thing I don't really need any zodiac furniture rn.


----------



## aetherene (May 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> This is so complicated honestly. I messed my calendar by tt-ing out villagers so I have no idea whats happening in game. lol Good thing I don't really need any zodiac furniture rn.



Pretty much this. I've been TTing a bit but then I eventually go back to my actual date and time so I think I'm still in Taurus month since I haven't gotten any other Zodiac DIYs from Celeste.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

ah this is helpful! thanks for sharing :>


----------



## Animalcrossingfanatic (Sep 12, 2020)

My friend and I came across this and breaking our heads why this was happening. I have a question though, when you TT 4:59AM to another zodiac month. Do you save your game after and then go back to normal time?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you for this I am in desperate need of the nova diy I will try this


----------

